# Vienna Philharmonic tell-all due soon



## KenOC

Somebody will complain but...on Tuesday, to be published on its web site: "The Vienna Philharmonic orchestra is due to publish details of its history during the Nazi era in response to accusations of a cover-up... The orchestra says it will also give more details about a ring of honour it presented to Baldur von Schirach, a Nazi governor of Vienna. Von Schirach oversaw the deportation of tens of thousands of Jews."

"The ring, originally presented in 1942, was lost by Von Schirach but it is claimed that a replacement was given to him in the 1960s after his release from Spandau prison for crimes against humanity."

More in the BBC article.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-21731740


----------



## Ralfy

"Vienna Philharmonic offers ‘very late apology’ to its Nazi victims"



> Now, the Vienna Philharmonic chairman has offered ‘a very late apology’ to the victims, who continued to suffer from the orchestra’s post-War refusal to recognise their suffering. Over the next year, he tells Rebecca Schmid in the New York Times, the orchestra will organise Stolpersteine outside the houses of those who were expelled, along with two commemorative concerts.


----------

